
Show HN: Pion WebRTC Pure Go Implementation of WebRTC (v2.0.* Is Stable) - Sean-Der
https://github.com/pion/webrtc
======
Sean-Der
If you are new to WebRTC it is a really amazing technology, and lots of
powerful things can be built with it. It isn't just a technology for
conferencing, you can build powerful P2P software that works on all platforms
(including your browser!)

You can see it in use in places like IPFS[0] so come check out the examples[1]
and build something cool.

We also would love to chat! You can find us on Slack[2], while this channel
was started for Pion there is a lot of interesting general WebRTC conversation
going on.

\----

I am excited to announce that v2.0.* has officially landed and stabilized!
Multiple large production users have migrated to it and we fixed all the bugs
we found along the way.

This was a really big release, you can see the full release notes[3] are some
exciting parts though.

* Unified Plan and Plan-B support

* QUIC Support

* WebAssembly Support

* ICE Regular Nomination (better support for NATs)

* Massive SCTP performance and reliability improvements

* API Cleanup to better match the WebRTC Spec

We are also starting work on v2.1.* which so far will include the following.
If you have a feature that you think is important we would love to hear!

* TURN Support

* User configurable JitterBuffer

* Re-negotiation (allow multiple Offer/Answer)

[0] [https://github.com/libp2p/go-libp2p-webrtc-
direct](https://github.com/libp2p/go-libp2p-webrtc-direct)

[1]
[https://github.com/pion/webrtc/tree/master/examples](https://github.com/pion/webrtc/tree/master/examples)

[2] [https://pion.ly/slack](https://pion.ly/slack)

[3] [https://pion.ly/knowledge-base/release-
notes/webrtc-v2.0.0/](https://pion.ly/knowledge-base/release-
notes/webrtc-v2.0.0/)

